# mt amanazzi



## dsfritz (Mar 28, 2010)

We have an offer for a free Amanazzi week.  How does that resort compare to the other resorts I hear about?  How is the trading power?  Anything else i need to know?
thanks for your help.


----------



## DianeV (Mar 28, 2010)

Its not bad but definitely not like it used to be. Maintenance fees are still much lower than in the US but they have gone up too. We gave ours back just recently as it really isnt pulling that great anymore as far as we are concerned


----------



## The Big Dawg (Apr 15, 2010)

Easy resort to deal with.  Lower fees than US resorts.  Have been very happy with them for several years.


----------

